# "Bond Straps" - none are "real"



## Station C

Beyond frustrating. Wearing my shiny new Kingston on the so-called "movie version" of the $40 "Real Bond Strap". The colors are clearly spot on, but the width, advertised only as 20mm (not "real") is actually closer to 21mm. I have others in 18mm from the 'Bay that are close, but the maroon stripes are a thread too wide (granted, they're a quarter of the price.) WHY won't all these Bond strap entrepreneurs make the actual bloody strap? They spend all this money up front, then come up with the wrong product. Make the right one - in China, the UK, East Jibip, wherever - sell the thing for $20, and call it a day. I'd do it in a heartbeat if I had the start-up money and strap-maker connections. It'd sell! 19mm and 17mm (for the authentic "going-after-Largo look"). o|


----------



## pinchoff

Still in the wait (the big one). Should I understand that the NATO is too wide for our marvel?

Cheers



Station C said:


> Beyond frustrating. Wearing my shiny new Kingston on the so-called "movie version" of the $40 "Real Bond Strap". The colors are clearly spot on, but the width, advertised only as 20mm (not "real") is actually closer to 21mm. I have others in 18mm from the 'Bay that are close, but the maroon stripes are a thread too wide (granted, they're a quarter of the price.) WHY won't all these Bond strap entrepreneurs make the actual bloody strap? They spend all this money up front, then come up with the wrong product. Make the right one - in China, the UK, East Jibip, wherever - sell the thing for $20, and call it a day. I'd do it in a heartbeat if I had the start-up money and strap-maker connections. It'd sell! 19mm and 17mm (for the authentic "going-after-Largo look"). o|


----------



## Station C

pinchoff said:


> Still in the wait (the big one). Should I understand that the NATO is too wide for our marvel?
> 
> Cheers


I had a 20mm G10 (NATO) from those guys, and it seemed fine. I'm just not that much of G10 person. Too much bling for me. The "real," "true," "correct" - whatever everyone calls it in the marketplace - should have a nylon keeper, or at a minimum, the old-school "drug store-cheap" buckle that you can change easily yourself without a tool. Companies like Kreisler made (make?) such straps. Not sure why someone'd need to write to Wales to have them made. I sent an e-mail to a bulk buyer of Kreisler straps and never heard back. I've seen a Kreisler with the exact design, but the green/grey was red, the maroon was gold, and the black was navy blue. If they changed the colors, they'd have THE strap (sans keeper). And Kreislers sell for under $10.


----------



## justsellbrgs

maratac


----------



## INDECS

I like the Maratac RAF version, but could do without the PVD hardware.

For my Kingston I'd love to have Bond RAF strap that Bill used to sell seperately or with the Kingston and Vantage.
Does anyone know where he sourced them? Love the gold colour on them.


----------



## Station C

The Maratac MI6s are virtually the same as the cheap versions on the 'Bay. The red/maroon stripes appear to be too wide. Agree, the PVD hardware doesn't match up. Irritating given that enough pictures of the original circulate on the Web.


----------



## justsellbrgs

Station C said:


> The Maratac MI6s are virtually the same as the cheap versions on the 'Bay. The red/maroon stripes appear to be too wide. Agree, the PVD hardware doesn't match up. Irritating given that enough pictures of the original circulate on the Web.


why not design the configuration that you feel is best representative of the real bond, contact Mike at Phoenix straps, and have him make a run for you???


----------



## Quartersawn

Have you tried the 18mm strap used in the Kingston photos? It looks pretty close to me although mine is 20mm.

Real James Bond Strap Band 18mm 20mm 22mm | eBay


----------



## Quartersawn

Here is the clasp...


----------



## justsellbrgs

looks good Jimmy, the strap and the Tudor!....

I have that strap as well... just need a Kingston (or a Tudor.)


----------



## Quartersawn

Thanks John, I am still waiting on my Kingston as well.

I picked up a Tudor snowflake so I ended up selling this one but these are the only pics I have of this strap.


----------



## Station C

Because I don't have the cash to buy bulk up front, and Phoenix already did it for the "Real Bond Strap" that costs $40.


----------



## Station C

I've actually owned that one, too. The buckle's nice, but the green's way off and the red stripes are more like a neon pink. The promotional photos are significantly lightened to make the strap seem more similar to the original. As you can see in your photos, it's hardly a dead ringer. Again to my point - why not make it right the first time? 

That is a great Tudor, by the way!


----------



## namor

*Re: "Bond Straps" - none are "real"

*That is the truth! Because there is no regiment in the UK military with that pattern, and the actual one used in the movies was a semi-pro midlands soccer team's colors. Any of the "real" ones is an equally valid claim for it... I still think the old, pre-bluray black and grey is the best look with the watch!


----------



## Cowbiker

Station C said:


> Beyond frustrating. Wearing my shiny new Kingston on the so-called "movie version" of the $40 "Real Bond Strap". The colors are clearly spot on, but the width, advertised only as 20mm (not "real") is actually closer to 21mm. I have others in 18mm from the 'Bay that are close, but the maroon stripes are a thread too wide (granted, they're a quarter of the price.) WHY won't all these Bond strap entrepreneurs make the actual bloody strap? They spend all this money up front, then come up with the wrong product. Make the right one - in China, the UK, East Jibip, wherever - sell the thing for $20, and call it a day. I'd do it in a heartbeat if I had the start-up money and strap-maker connections. It'd sell! 19mm and 17mm (for the authentic "going-after-Largo look"). o|


Hate to break it to you, but...

you won't find the real deal. If I'm not mistaken the historic lugs were 19mm and the undersized strap would be 16MM. The current UK supplier (Phoenix), assuming it was a real regimental strap, doesn't offer the striped pattern in 16mm that I am aware of, and while he supplies one firm offering various itterations of the bond strap, that firm does not offer 16MM.

Understrapping to 18MM is about as well as you can hope and you may or may not get there on the brushed finish tumbnail buckle.

I own the majority of the itternations offered.

I like alias' buckle best and Maratac's construction/material best.


----------



## Station C

Cowbiker said:


> Hate to break it to you, but...
> 
> you won't find the real deal. If I'm not mistaken the historic lugs were 19mm and the undersized strap would be 16MM. The current UK supplier (Phoenix), assuming it was a real regimental strap, doesn't offer the striped pattern in 16mm that I am aware of, and while he supplies one firm offering various itterations of the bond strap, that firm does not offer 16MM.
> 
> Understrapping to 18MM is about as well as you can hope and you may or may not get there on the brushed finish tumbnail buckle.
> 
> I own the majority of the itternations offered.
> 
> I like alias' buckle best and Maratac's construction/material best.


I ordered a Maratac based on the suggestions in this thread. Should be waiting for me at home this evening. The maroon lines just seem too wide. Agree on alias' design. Just needs to work the colors a little more. Agree with the 18mm - best there is today. But if someone with the time and money to do yet another round exists, why not do a 17mm and 19mm? That way 18mm and 20mms would be taken care of. The original strap was probably 17mm according to someone who published shots of the "grail strap" he snagged on the Bay.

The "Real Bond" 20mm puckers a little bit on the Kingston. My other 20mms do not.


----------



## 66Cooper

Correct, you will not find the REAL one sold by anyone. I have done a lot of research on the movie strap and its hardware and it was made on 16mm, had just 5 holes and wore a buckle more like one would find on an old Panerai. Very think, SS and nearly flat with a slight curved end (not a thumbnail shape) and with rounded off corners. Its a great looking buckle and would love one!!!

The color of the strap has been a long debate. Some say that the actual colors come from a golf society and that the black is actually a navy blue. 

I have helped online seller Helenarou design the closest think we could to the color and size of the stripes but he would not do a 16mm. Only 20mm as the factories require a huge number to order. Actually being made in the same factory as a brand mentioned here so the quality should be nice.

On the buckle, I designed it as close to the original as I could, even did a screw pin but the strap was just getting too $$$ and I think Helenarou is going to go with a nice standard unit. Might still have screw hardware though.


----------



## Monocrom

The real Bond strap was a cheap one-piece affair with a cloth keeper. Only metal on it was the buckle. The Zulu version and the NATO versions are updates only. The RAF version is the nearest to reality.

Also, the real one was far too narrow for Bond's Rolex. Anyone who wants a real one must keep in mind that they need to get a very narrow strap that shows off the spring-bars. 

The stock Rolex simply didn't fit on "Bond's" wrist. So, an aftermarket strap was used. It was just an expedient way to keep filming without wasting too much time on what the director clearly considered to be a very minor issue.


----------



## aliasrichmond

The minimum order for the weavers (here in the UK at any rate) was 1000m, buckle makers 1000pcs, in most discussions here and other fora almost nobody wanted to go the 16mm route, so it was a non starter....for me anyway, even 18 & 22mm not so great. When I ran out of 20mm cloth I re-ordered with darker "cranberry" pin stripe (below) the sales of other sizes IMHO wouldnt justify the investment, rgds Jim


----------



## Cowbiker

Monocrom said:


> The real Bond strap was a cheap one-piece affair with a cloth keeper. Only metal on it was the buckle. The Zulu version and the NATO versions are updates only. The RAF version is the nearest to reality.
> 
> Also, the real one was far too narrow for Bond's Rolex. Anyone who wants a real one must keep in mind that they need to get a very narrow strap that shows off the spring-bars.
> 
> The stock Rolex simply didn't fit on "Bond's" wrist. So, an aftermarket strap was used. It was just an expedient way to keep filming without wasting too much time on what the director clearly considered to be a very minor issue.


I thought the 16mm mil strap was for the scuba, it's on a brown leather croc in elsewhere.

http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/Previews/Dr-No-james-bond-m03.jpg


----------



## Monocrom

Cowbiker said:


> I thought the 16mm mil strap was for the scuba, it's on a brown leather croc in elsewhere.


The watch was first used in "Goldfinger" in 1964. Shortly after the opening scene is the one where Bond walks in wearing his white tux, pulls out his lighter, and then holds it up to the Rolex on his wrist to check the time. Soon after, the bomb that he planted goes off.

The Rolex was borrowed since "Bond" needed a watch for that scene and the rest of the film. However, the stock Rolex didn't fit onto Connery's wrist. Back then, you could head out to a number of stores or even newsstands to buy cheap replacement watch straps. Problem was, back then, watches like the Submariner weren't that common. Nowadays you can go to Wal-Mart or even a large pharmacy and easily find cheap 22mm or 24mm straps. But not back then. There's still speculation about what really took place. However, the most likely version is that a member of the film crew ran to the nearest store or newsstand to find an appropriate strap that would allow the Rolex to fit onto Connery's wrist. Best they could do was the narrow single-strap affair highlighting the regimental colors.

The strap was simply used because the actor playing Bond had wrists that weren't compatible with the Rolex in stock form.


----------



## 66Cooper

That is a very accurate telling there and is what most people think. After all the research I have done, countless screenshots and all that, 16mm seems to be the size. 

Given some time, I think Helenarou might actually be producing a 16mm with a properly designed "Bond" buckle for the purest. I have not seen the sample of the cloth for color but the quality is sure to be there. Only just got the drawing for the buckle in 20mm and it looks promising. 

Actually wearing my Kingston on its bracelet. It is an amazing bracelet for sure. That said, adding a Bond strap really sets it even more apart from the rest


----------



## Semuta

I've heard several versions of the strap's origin, and I'm not sure that one is accurate, mainly because the watch was also used in _Dr. No_ and _From Russia With Love_, but on the brown croc strap. I don't think we'll ever really know why they switched to the cloth, but it was probably so thin because that was a common lug width at the time and that was most readily available.


----------



## rmasso

Semuta said:


> I've heard several versions of the strap's origin, and I'm not sure that one is accurate, mainly because the watch was also used in _Dr. No_ and _From Russia With Love_, but on the brown croc strap. I don't think we'll ever really know why they switched to the cloth, but it was probably so thin because that was a common lug width at the time and that was most readily available.


I tend to agree with that, but a lot of these stories do sound great.


----------



## Station C

Station C said:


> I ordered a Maratac based on the suggestions in this thread. Should be waiting for me at home this evening. The maroon lines just seem too wide. Agree on alias' design. Just needs to work the colors a little more. Agree with the 18mm - best there is today. But if someone with the time and money to do yet another round exists, why not do a 17mm and 19mm? That way 18mm and 20mms would be taken care of. The original strap was probably 17mm according to someone who published shots of the "grail strap" he snagged on the Bay.
> 
> The "Real Bond" 20mm puckers a little bit on the Kingston. My other 20mms do not.


Checking in re: the Maratac I ordered. Way too flimsy for me.


----------



## Station C

66Cooper said:


> Correct, you will not find the REAL one sold by anyone. I have done a lot of research on the movie strap and its hardware and it was made on 16mm, had just 5 holes and wore a buckle more like one would find on an old Panerai. Very think, SS and nearly flat with a slight curved end (not a thumbnail shape) and with rounded off corners. Its a great looking buckle and would love one!!!
> 
> The color of the strap has been a long debate. Some say that the actual colors come from a golf society and that the black is actually a navy blue.
> 
> I have helped online seller Helenarou design the closest think we could to the color and size of the stripes but he would not do a 16mm. Only 20mm as the factories require a huge number to order. Actually being made in the same factory as a brand mentioned here so the quality should be nice.
> 
> On the buckle, I designed it as close to the original as I could, even did a screw pin but the strap was just getting too $$$ and I think Helenarou is going to go with a nice standard unit. Might still have screw hardware though.


When can we expect it on the market? Maratac ended up being too thin and too long.


----------



## justsellbrgs

Station C said:


> Checking in re: the Maratac I ordered. Way too flimsy for me.


tough person to please... I have a wife and 3 daughters that aren't as picky as you....


----------



## Station C

End of thread.


----------



## berfysnickles

Spend 20 bucks or so and try it on the grey Maratec from WCT. Love the combo here.
The richest look in a TACTICAL band you can find BRITISH Grey


----------



## Station C

To satisfy my friend who thinks me too "picky," I shall mention the straps I do like: Zulus are excellent, particularly in the foliage green (close to Admiralty grey); you can't beat an Admiralty grey Phoenix - the original G10 that looks great on the Kingston, Rolex, or Omega Planet Ocean (although a bit snug on the PO). Maratac MILs are great, too - but are a little too flimsy in water. I wear them on my Marathon, though.

To my critical friend: the point of the thread was to initiate discussion of the various Bond straps and solicit opinion. Apologies if you take offense to my blunt analysis of the straps currently available. You know, I will investigate working up my own design, but in the meantime I anxiously await Cooper's and Helenarou's version.


----------



## 66Cooper

I have no real idea on when the Helenarou "Bond" strap will be complete. It is always hard to predict when these factories will get anything out. They will give you dates, dont get me wrong but they a rarely accurate.

I will certainly keep anyone posted who might be interested. Like I said, he is going to do a 20mm first though. If things go well and people like them, a 16/17mm might be in the works. I already have the drawings standing by for both the buckle and strap for when/if that time comes


----------



## Station C

66Cooper said:


> I have no real idea on when the Helenarou "Bond" strap will be complete. It is always hard to predict when these factories will get anything out. They will give you dates, dont get me wrong but they a rarely accurate.
> 
> I will certainly keep anyone posted who might be interested. Like I said, he is going to do a 20mm first though. If things go well and people like them, a 16/17mm might be in the works. I already have the drawings standing by for both the buckle and strap for when/if that time comes


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Chromejob

First seen in GOLDFINGER? Bah, go back and watch the first two Connery movies. As the rumor goes, Cubby Broccoli's Rolex was loaned to the production for DR. NO and FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE, on what appears to be a faded black or brown croc strap. You can see a good close-up of it in FRWL (with crown pulled out to simulate it being exactly 3:00), when Bond drops by the Soviet Embassy for a little demolition and larceny.

Why the switch to nylon? Guys, the answer is so obvious you'll laugh when I point it out to you.

In GOLDFINGER it appears on a nylon strap. Why? Look at it. No really, LOOK AT IT. It's being worn on the outside of a scuba costume. Clearly the croc strap wouldn't reach, so they got (possibly in haste) a nylon strap, not even a proper width one.










I've done extensive research into the pattern, hadn't heard of the football league colors before, any corroboration would be appreciated. The closest match I can find is the ribbon for a medal that was given to the Royal Navy Reserve.


----------



## Bobmwr

Wanna know the scoop? Ok, so we tried to replicate the original Bond strap, but the synthetic threads and computerized looms of today have a hard time copying the cloth weaves and the mechanical looms of the 40's amd 50's. We tried so many variations, and the closest we could get was the current MI-6. We tried to make it thicker and not as "flimsy" as some suggest, but then the stripes got even wider. Some things cannot be replicated 100% using modern technology to copy a 60 year old item. The best we could do is find some old run down and broken ribbon loom somewhere and try using cotton weave. Anyone know where to find one?


----------



## aliasrichmond

My weaver has the old looms, trouble is, he's old too, and a bit deaf, ordering some Bond fabric and some Sand fabric at the same time resulted in these








Rgds
Jim


----------



## zivadavis

although not nearly close to a "true"/real bond strap,at least to me, thats one sweet strap you have pictured jim


----------



## 66Cooper

Those are the pictures that I researched from in creating a more exact buckle. On mine though, I am having the backside grooved so that the buckle with sit a little tighter to the wrist but still have the overall thickness as seen above. Hope it all comes together.


----------



## aliasrichmond

zivadavis said:


> although not nearly close to a "true"/real bond strap,at least to me, thats one sweet strap you have pictured jim


I suppose if your not looking for authenticity it has its own merits I suppose, heres a more in-focus shot on my dime-store Kingston LOL


----------



## donoharm

That's a shame. I was very happy with the Maratac Zulu and I'm about to buy a NATO. Hopefully I'll be happy with the result.



Station C said:


> To satisfy my friend who thinks me too "picky," I shall mention the straps I do like: Zulus are excellent, particularly in the foliage green (close to Admiralty grey); you can't beat an Admiralty grey Phoenix - the original G10 that looks great on the Kingston, Rolex, or Omega Planet Ocean (although a bit snug on the PO). Maratac MILs are great, too - but are a little too flimsy in water. I wear them on my Marathon, though.
> 
> To my critical friend: the point of the thread was to initiate discussion of the various Bond straps and solicit opinion. Apologies if you take offense to my blunt analysis of the straps currently available. You know, I will investigate working up my own design, but in the meantime I anxiously await Cooper's and Helenarou's version.


----------



## justsellbrgs

Bobmwr said:


> Wanna know the scoop? Ok, so we tried to replicate the original Bond strap, but the synthetic threads and computerized looms of today have a hard time copying the cloth weaves and the mechanical looms of the 40's amd 50's. We tried so many variations, and the closest we could get was the current MI-6. We tried to make it thicker and not as "flimsy" as some suggest, but then the stripes got even wider. Some things cannot be replicated 100% using modern technology to copy a 60 year old item. The best we could do is find some old run down and broken ribbon loom somewhere and try using cotton weave. Anyone know where to find one?


...good enough for me Bob... i have the 22 and the 20.....along with a fistfull of other Maratacs.... thanks for your effort. :-!


----------



## Arthur

I just got one of the "new and improved" aliasrichmond Bond straps. I really like it. First off the Red threads, which on the old version were really bright almost florescent Red are now a more subdued darker Red, almost a Cranberry color. The Olive Green stripes are a little darker, and aren't so metallic. Another great improvement is the number of tang holes have been increased from 5 to 8. This may not be and exact copy of the original Bond strap, but it's close enough for me. And as Bob mentioned in another post here, it's going to be impossible to duplicate the original unless you can find a loom that will weave the ribbons exactly like the original, and use cotton thread. It's sort of like trying to make a polyster shirt look like a cotton shirt, it may be close, but it isn't the same.

Here are a couple of photos of the material up close. New version on the left. It's pretty difficult to pick up the metallic look of the threads, but if you have the bands in really intense light, the threads especially the Reds are really bright on the older version.


----------



## Chromejob

Good job, AliasRichmond, I think maroon/cranberrry is the more correct border color.


----------



## aliasrichmond

Thanks, if you notice, the red pinstripes are slightly thinner too, the aim was to make them disappear at arms length in warmer incandescent light, as the red stripes only became apparent when blu-ray became available......by the way, my weaver thinks we are completely bananas....._"if you can only see them in close up high res digital pics...why the hell dont we leave them out altogether???...mutter..mutter"_ :-d


----------



## Cowbiker

aliasrichmond said:


> ......by the way, my weaver thinks we are completely bananas....._"if you can only see them in close up high res digital pics...why the hell dont we leave them out altogether???...mutter..mutter"_ :-d


1. Most of us are and happily admit to it.
2. He's probably not a WUS, LOL.

Keep Up the good work.

Sean


----------



## Station C

Cowbiker said:


> 1. Most of us are and happily admit to it.
> 2. He's probably not a WUS, LOL.
> 
> Keep Up the good work.
> 
> Sean


Wow. Those new ones ARE beautiful! OK - sold! Think they are as close as we can get given equipment challenges. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arthur

Station C said:


> Wow. Those new ones ARE beautiful! OK - sold! Think they are as close as we can get given equipment challenges. Thanks everyone!


I'm pretty happy with mine, only problem, I have a couple of the old ones with a brushed buckle, and I got a polished buckle on the new one. Will have to see how it looks on the Kingston (When It gets here). Pretty easy to knocjk the shine off if it doesn't look right.

Another consideration, there probably isn't a single person still around that has ever seen the original "Bond" strap in the flesh, so if your's is even close, whose to dispute the accuracy?


----------



## TheDude

I think the one Corvus sells is made by the same manufacturer as the original and is the correct regimental colors. The clasp and keeper is wrong, but the strap is great. I have one. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## aliasrichmond

TheDude said:


> I think the one Corvus sells is made by the same manufacturer as the original and is the correct regimental colors. The clasp and keeper is wrong, but the strap is great. I have one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Phoenix make the Corvus strap, Phoenix didnt make the original, they made the GQ magazine version (black/grey).
Nobody knows who actually made the original, its was probobly donated by a film crew member, or purchased locally.....and that could have even been on location in Jamaica.....who actually made it, is and remains a mystery....


----------



## Fullers1845

Well, folks. It looks like Corvus has the answer to the true Bond Fan's prayers. Movie-style straps with the correct keepers and buckles.

http://www.corvuswatch.com/index.asp?page=bond_moviestyle


----------



## aliasrichmond

I'm not sure they have the buckles, the buckle shown on this page:

Corvus Watch looks like one of mine, (Doug Cameron...of Corvus bought one of my straps a few weeks ago via ebay).....it looks like the "Corvus" is photoshopped on afterwards....(even the keeper looks photoshopped on actually)

If you click "Buy It" you are taken to this page 20 mm "Movie-Style Real Bond" Watchstrap

It seems here, you just get the regular Nato style buckle.....caveat emptor

Anyway, as far as the Kingston goes, I reckon this is the money shot (curtesy Dietmar ... tetraflop)










Rgds
Jim


----------



## Quartersawn

aliasrichmond said:


> I'm not sure they have the buckles, the buckle shown on this page:
> 
> Corvus Watch looks like one of mine, (Doug Cameron...of Corvus bought one of my straps a few weeks ago via ebay).....it looks like the "Corvus" is photoshopped on afterwards....(even the keeper looks photoshopped on actually)


Wow. That photo has definitely been altered.


----------



## James Haury

I have a black and grey"BOND "strap .Yes I know, it is not exactly authentic but I am not going to swim underneath The Disco Volante anyway.( the watch would be fine .ME, not so much)It works just fine with my Casio diver.I think you guys worry too much. I know this is heresy and we all love Bond ,James Bond(or at least want to be like him)but he is a fictional creation Of Ian Fleming so while it is nice to have an authentic Bond strap he wasn't authentic in the first place.That said I still like to imagine I am a double Nought spy just like Jethro Bodine did in The Beverly Hillbillies.:-d


----------



## aliasrichmond

Finally got around to making a 16mm for the ultra-anoraks....look at my springbars!


----------



## Chromejob

aliasrichmond said:


> Finally got around to making a 16mm for the ultra-anoraks....look at my springbars!


Wow... Now you just need the costume black drysuit.

But. You have got to use some shoulderless bars like Marathons, lest one come loose! 

// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are crap //


----------



## ezekiel33

Looks like a winner there................


----------



## TheMeasure

aliasrichmond said:


> Finally got around to making a 16mm for the ultra-anoraks....look at my springbars!


If you get a chance, would love to see some more pics of this strap on your Kingston. Thanks.


----------



## aliasrichmond

TheMeasure said:


> If you get a chance, would love to see some more pics of this strap on your Kingston. Thanks.


Sadly not my Kingston, the photo further above was courtesy of Dietmar ... tetraflop


----------



## TheMeasure

aliasrichmond said:


> Sadly not my Kingston, the photo further above was courtesy of Dietmar ... tetraflop


Sorry to hear..still thanks for sharing the pics & creating the strap! Maybe Tetraflop can post more.


----------



## Tetraflop

Only one more picture.









18 mm.

Dietmar


----------



## cybercat

Tetraflop said:


> Only one more picture.
> 
> View attachment 3278986
> 
> 
> 18 mm.
> 
> Dietmar


....
............Wow!


----------



## goyoneuff

Nice !!!

Where did you get it from please (pm?)...?

Cheers.

G.



Tetraflop said:


> Only one more picture.
> 
> View attachment 3278986
> 
> 
> 18 mm.
> 
> Dietmar


----------



## Chromejob

goyoneuff said:


> Nice !!!
> 
> Where did you get it from please (pm?)...?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> G.


Jim sells them, made by a venerable mill in the UK. Choice of polished or brushed buckle. Great strap, I love mine.










// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft //


----------



## Chromejob

Morning coffee with 16mm.... More pics coming.... ;-)


----------



## TheMeasure

Chromejob said:


> Morning coffee with 16mm....


Been waiting for a pic like that..I'm sold


----------



## Chromejob

Be sure you see the pic in WRUW to see how thin it is on a 20mm lug gap watch....

And you absolutely had better use shoulder-less spring bars like Marathon SAR spring bars. Just saying....


----------



## TheMeasure

^^^ Just saw that pic too..love how deliberately exposed the springbars are. I think Jim has done a great job nailing 'the look'. 

Already have the shoulder-less Marathon bars installed, but wouldnt hurt to pick up a couple more sets.;-)


----------



## Chromejob




----------



## Chromejob

As an alternative to "real" Bond straps (like Corvus sold made by Phoenix, and now sold by Phoenix aka Mickie500, or AliasRichmond's old-fashioned beefy Bond with cloth keeper and "stirrup" buckle) Maratac made a nice "MI-6" single-strap band with low-vis pvd buckle and fixed cloth keeper. Now sold out, no expected return.

Their NATO version is in short supply and on sale for US$10, with SS hardware. Heat-welded and sewn. I have the RAF style strap for my 22mm-lug diver, very durable and attractive, not thick like a Zulu or their Mil-series ... which means very comfortable and wearable under dress shirt cuffs. The Maratac weave, dye, and construction is way, way better than no-name Chinese knock-offs. Wish I'd gotten the RAF version in 20mm as well, but with Phoenix/Corvus and aliasRichmond straps in my kit, there was no need. I'm getting one or two of these, though.

I've never had one so I can't say if the secondary strap is long enough to cut off and make a cloth keeper as per my _conversion DIY thread_, but I'm ordering one and may have an update in a few weeks. Ping me if I haven't posted.
______________

*Oops. Just tried buying one, and on checkout "product not available at this time." This happens sometimes. YMMV if you try at another time. (Note: orders over US$100 offer free shipping to some locales. They have really good AA and AAA tactical flashlights, I own two, bought a third today.  )*


----------

